# Canon 24 - 105 for event photography?



## gshocked (May 5, 2013)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone uses a 24 - 105 f4L for event photography?
I've been asked to take photos of a forum where there would be speakers/presenters on a reasonably lit stage. Has anyone used this lens for this purposes and would be willing to share some images? 
I have a 5dmk III and working on building a range of lenses.

Thanks


----------



## Act444 (May 5, 2013)

you can, but you'll have to get quite close to the stage if you want any close-ups. For me, the loss of reach when shooting concerts was noticeable when I switched from the 60D to the 5D.


----------



## Chewngum (May 5, 2013)

The 24-105L is a great walk around lens for general coverage of any event. Specifically for what you're talking about a telephoto with a wide aperture would be best suited. Something like the 135L f2, an 85 f1.2/1.4/1.8 would also go a long way too without being quite as long as the 135. The best option is probably the canon 70-200L f2.8 IS II as the IS goes a long way to correcting shake, but it overall gives you a better range for the speaker on the stage. Cheap kit options would be the 24-105L and a tripod, medium option is canon 24-105L and a canon 85 1.8, expensive option is 24-70 2.8 and a 135 f2 or 70-200 2.8 IS II.


----------



## michi (May 6, 2013)

Do you know how close you can get to the stage? Unless you are stuck far from the stage, the 24-105 should be excellent for this type of occasion.


----------



## pwp (May 6, 2013)

Even when I got my 24-70 f/2.8II I've kept the 24-105 with events work in mind. That extra bit of reach can be a godsend. The 24-70 comes out for most other work, especially IQ critical assignments. Events don't tend to fall into this category.

However, if you're shooting speakers up on a stage, you'll need more reach. My standard events kit is the 24-105 on a 5D3 body and a 70-200 f/2.8isII on a 1D Mk4 body. The 1D4 with it's APS-H sensor offers x1.3 crop so at the long end I'm getting close to 300mm equivalent. And I'm often pulled right in to full reach at events. Especially when you're shooting a speaker up on a stage. Depending on the nature of the event, it may not be cool for you to be right up the front banging away. Also, if the stage is high, you need to get back some distance to get a useful angle. I'll often use the 300 f/2.8is on the Mk4 in situations like this.

-PW


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2013)

You might find it necessary to crop images a bit, but you could get by if you can get to within 10-15 feet of the stage. As others noted, when you get that close, the angle can be a issue, you are looking up at the subject.

If you have a longer focal length lens, take it along.
When I can pick a seat, I prefer my 135mmL. However, a zoom can save you from embarrassment.

I arrived at my son's graduation 2 hours early, picked a seat 8 rows back, and thought I was set. However, he was a bit taller than average, so the top of the image of his mother moving the tassle on the Motarboard was cut off.

He was home schooled, but under supervision of the local school board, which means he received a full diploma. About 30% of the students get their community college 2 year degree at the same time. Parents give out the diploma and excessive cheering is encouraged  

A little photoshop work to modify the sign on the venue makes for a nice senior book cover.







I was setup perfectly for the student performing without having to crop






But ... at 6'8", he tends to rise out of the frame. (I did get lots of good images) That's the danger of using a prime, I did not know exactly where they would be standing.


----------



## SwampYankee (May 6, 2013)

I also have a 5DIII. The 24-105 is a very, very good lens. It is good at everything but it is the best at nothing. You can find a prime that will do any task better. Today I hauled around a bag of lenes and left this home. I ended up with some good shots, but kept changing lenses.95% of what I took was between 24 and 105. So I ended up cutting a photowalk short because I was tired and on top of that I got some dust on the focusing screen because I was constantly changing lenses in the wind. I should have just taken the 24-105L. Larger point. If you are going for a walk about, this is your lens. If you are going to a specific event, with a specific task, you can probably find something better. Public speaking? I'd go with the super sharp 135 f2L, but you will give up the IS. Keep your 24-105L. Leave it on your camera unless you have a specific task.


----------



## FTb-n (May 6, 2013)

That all depends on how you shoot events and the size of the events.

I prefer to be the fly on the wall and stay in the background. Generally, I like to capture candid moments and zero in on a single person or a small group. My most used lens by far is the 70-200 f2.8L Mark II. This is great lens for events. It was my most used event lens on my 7D and now, with the 5D3, it is even more valuable. The 70mm could be a little tight in small venues (like school gym size) on a crop body, but the 70-200 range is very useful on the 5D3.

The 24-105 f4.0L is my second "must have" FF event lens. It does everything that the 70-200 can't do. It's great for close quarters, large group shots, and "establishing" shots that highlight the scope of a given event. I particularly like the IS because it opens the door to more creative slow shutter where some motion blur is desired.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (May 6, 2013)

SwampYankee said:


> I also have a 5DIII. The 24-105 is a very, very good lens. It is good at everything but it is the best at nothing. You can find a prime that will do any task better. Today I hauled around a bag of lenes and left this home. I ended up with some good shots, but kept changing lenses.95% of what I took was between 24 and 105. So I ended up cutting a photowalk short because I was tired and on top of that I got some dust on the focusing screen because I was constantly changing lenses in the wind. I should have just taken the 24-105L. Larger point. If you are going for a walk about, this is your lens. If you are going to a specific event, with a specific task, you can probably find something better. Public speaking? I'd go with the super sharp 135 f2L, but you will give up the IS. Keep your 24-105L. Leave it on your camera unless you have a specific task.



+1 But if I might add, the 24-105mm is the best single body solution there is for events. I use up to 3 bodies at some events by myself so I'm okay with my primes. But for one body, zoom range is very important. Why? Stuff happens spur of the moment at most events. If it's a birthday party or wedding of some sort... moments just happen, people who come to you wanting a group shot just happen, no one can run faster than zooming with a 24-105mm to catch the moment, and even if you somehow run faster than the fastest man in the world, it's just rude at an event.  So I definitely recommend the 24-105mm with an adjustable flash for pretty much any event. Especially if you're getting paid. They'll accept 100 mediocre photos of whatever needed to be taken over 5 top quality ones from a limited range, that's just how the business works. No one in the thousands of events I've taken have said wow those 5 photos are really really nice, I don't care that you missed the other 95 shots that we needed. For events, invest in utility first, and upgrade to higher quality gear from then on.


----------



## spinworkxroy (May 6, 2013)

Unfortunately there's no right answer for you.
It will all depend on the location and the event.
How far is the stage, how big is it
How near can you get to the speakers.
Are you allowed to go up on the stage.
are you allowed to go all the way to the front and not block the people who are attending the event.

If you can answer those questions, you will know which is the best lens for you.
In a big ballroom or conference hall where the stage is huge and you are always standing far away, you will need a 70-200.

I believe most event photographers will have a medium zoom and a tele zoom just in case.
Wedding photographers will use the 24-70 because it's sharp 

I've used the 24-105 to shoot corporate events before but that's because it's in a small ballroom (think hotel rooms) where i can get pretty near to the speakers. But i also did one in an open area like a stadium and that time, the 24-105 was as good as useless.


----------

